

DIY node.js server on Amazon EC2 - cuppster
http://cuppster.com/2011/05/12/diy-node-js-server-on-amazon-ec2

======
cuppster
I've got a follow up post that shows how to use upstart instead of init to
manage supervisor <http://cuppster.com/2011/05/18/using-supervisor-with-
upstart>

People were having issues with the init script gist... upstart simplifies
things quite a bit.

------
cuppster
I've used this recipe for a couple sites of mine, including the blog itself.
The ups and downs of beta features of other node.js hosting providers was
becoming a hindrance so I decided to roll my own.

~~~
DrJ
would be interesting to know what features node hoster kept changing? Only
thing I have so far is some _cough_ node hosts don't send out enough invites
for some of us to get

------
vailripper
Great guide, thanks.

One issue I've run into trying to push from my windows 7 machine to my
instance is a "Permission denied(publickey)" error, which I assume is due to a
missing SSH key in git for my ec2 instance? Does anyone know how to tell the
ec2 alias to use my instance private key when connecting?

~~~
cmurphycode
If you're having issues with ssh picking up your keys, you can always call it
out explicitly: ssh -i path/to/key.pem ec2-user@blah.amazonaws.com

~~~
cuppster
if you're using an ubuntu image, it's going to be the ubuntu user: ssh -i
path/to/key.pem ubuntu@blah.amazonaws.com

Spent too much time figuring that out the hardway...

------
doorty
And the kicker: The AMI you suggest qualifies as free for a year with a new
AWS account. Free hosting for a year to play around with Node. Thanks a lot!

~~~
etcet
The last time I checked I remember all the Ubuntu images were too big to be
completely free. They required more storage than the free tier allowed.
Please, correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
doorty
The AMI is 8GB. The free, micro instance provides 10GB as described here:
<http://aws.amazon.com/free/>.

------
danyork
Great step-by-step walkthrough that will help people not familiar with all the
tools. Thanks for taking the time to write this up!

------
micmcg
Very handy guide

